# Trickle of Water Out of Water Wand



## Mark B (Sep 3, 2019)

My Bianca is about 11 months old. I make espresso shots and milk based drinks. I rarely use the water wand. I overlooked draining water out of the service boiler via the water wand for quite awhile, my bad. The other day a guest requested an Americano. When I used the water wand to fill the cup after making the shot the water flow was quite minimal. Other than this the machine works perfectly. I use reverse osmosis water that reads from 30 to 50 on a TDS. I do not use the in tank filter.

Is it likely I need to descale the service boiler? If so what the proper procedure? Follow the procedure Lelit provides for the MaraX? Empty the boiler and fill with water/solution then run through water wand? What is the best solution to use?

Thanks for the help.


----------

